# I got them!



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Guys, I received the Cds this morning. I will start tonight and let you know how is goes.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Way to go Zay! Enjoy!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

YAY for ZAY!!!!







Enjoy







BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have a question: what about if I get interrupted? How will that affect the process?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Enjoy Zay and you'll see what we have all bbeen talking about.







Try not to have any interuptions, as that will take you out of the process, so you want to be alone with no interuptions, your making the half hour a day for yourself to get better.







Remember also we here to guide or help you if you ever need it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hurray, Zay, I am so glad that they arrived! Thanks for letting us know.







As Eric says, it is always best to try not to be interrupted, but he doesn't have kids!!! LOL







It does happen from time to time. First of all, as Mike says, you will be able to deal with any emergency safely, and you come right out of it; just as you would if you were concentrating on the computer and someone called you.Regarding the process, there is really nothing youcan do incorrectly; if you are interrupted here and there, it will still get into the subconscious. The only worry would be constantly being interrupted every single time!!! Then you would have to reschedule yourself!!! There are stories here about cats jumping on people because they like Mike's voice, etc. So it does happen!If it happens to you, here are some suggestions, though you can just do what common sense dictates:If you are almost thru with the session, more than half- way, just consider it completed for the day, if you can't pick up where you left off. You can do it again later if you wish, keeping 6 hrs between listenings. If you were interrupted at the start or first half; then just either pick it up where you left off, or start from the beginning if you need to re-relax!!!But again, there is no wrong way, and life sometimes happens where you do get interrupted. It's no big deal.!!!Enjoy your journey and let us know how things go!Take care!







Enjoy!


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Woohoo!! Good luck! I posted a reply to you in the "Thinking about it. . ." thread. Hope it goes well!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you guys.Marilyn, Thanks for the suggestions; I think I have no doubts at the moment. I will leave my cat out of the bedroom and disconnect the phone, but I cannot control my neighbor... that is why I asked. His car sounds like an airplane and always wakes me, he is very noisy, etc., etc.Thanks again.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Zay, Oh I see, a noise thing. Well, we have had a few questions about that as well, little different than being actively interrupted where you have to get up or move a cat, etc. For environmental noise, first of all, as you get into the program more and more, you will automatically "learn" to block out stuff that you needn't pay attention to. (Naturally, I was addressing the type of interruption where you are needed and have to stop.) When you get into the session, those noises fade away. Now if his car is so loud that you can't get relaxed, try using headphones, which really help focus the sound for you (I do). Another thing you can try, is "white noise" (some call if "gray"noise). I do this sometimes as well (son is in a band; drums and guitars, etc. very loud.) Get a small fan for your room, or if you have a blower in your bathroom, etc. anything like that helps mask unwanted noise. Other than that, try to time your sessions when you know the guy is not going to be rumbling...







You never know, you just may get to the point where you don't even hear it!!!Good luck, and if we can help in any way, just say the word!!! Take care and be well!


----------

